# contour drawings



## vapour99 (Jun 23, 2008)

here are some contour drawings of various scenes from my march break vacation in cuba

I decided to keep the background of the lizard due to its simple nature.


all of these drawings where done for a class summative and where completed in less than a week (on and off work)

note: I am by no means professional, please dont hate upon me, I've just got some experience with photoshop.

enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

























in retrospect; I should have told imageshack to resize to 640x480 :/


:edit I fixed these links to ones from photobucket


----------



## lagman (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice, now do that to a video ,Waking Life style, and you'll be my hero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

P.S. do you have a high resolution version of the second image? I really liked it.


----------



## vapour99 (Jun 23, 2008)

hah that would be awesome, but alot of work.

the drawings was compiled into a comic strip though; ill post that when i have some time (imageshack being the bother that it is)

here is the higher res one  you requested, its 14 megs (you may want to up the contrast a bit)

http://www.mediafire.com/?kdaa0jdoefm

that was done over an image of a turtle farm open to tourists in cuba. 

...as a side note, I liked the lizard the best

edit::

here is the actual photo (better for a background), only 2 megs.

http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=bxjohd3rojd&thumb=4


----------



## lagman (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool beans!
I hope it doesn't crash my PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks.


----------



## playallday (Jun 23, 2008)

"no means professional"?!? WHAT??? So you don't sell it but its still "professional"!

I like them all! Go Go Go!!!


----------



## vapour99 (Jun 23, 2008)

well, I've had bad experiences with forum graphics sections, usually stuck-up people who down anything that's not theirs and who are hard on newcomers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I added photobucket links as it seems that the imageshack links are not showing up properly.... weird 

and thanks for the positive comments; I'll have to make more (throw me some pics I can use if you want)


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 23, 2008)

vapour99 said:
			
		

> well, I've had bad experiences with forum graphics sections, usually stuck-up people who down anything that's not theirs and who are hard on newcomers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I really disliked the sharp contrast of a gradient to the flat color of the background in both the second and third images. For the most part it looks like your dark gradient color was too dark, a more subtle gradient may look better. It's not as pronounced in the fourth image, but it's still present, and it looks like you used black as your shade color in this one.
First image was pretty good except for the capless gate.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 24, 2008)

I love the first one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I must confess, I can't tell what the 4th one is :S

Imageshack is often a bit flakey, any time I've seen an image time out around here it's always from their servers. I assume they're just rubbish


----------



## vapour99 (Jun 27, 2008)

its a becached ship, 

and @ryuke, I wasent satisfied either, they where done in a short time. Personally, I dont like to contrast on the 2nd and 3rd ones, the lizard is my fav =P

the problem was caused by my using the colours from the actual pictures. its very sunny inn cuba = washed out images.


----------



## miruki (Jun 27, 2008)

Woah, awesome!


----------



## vapour99 (Jul 3, 2008)

thx miruki!

your stuff is much more pen and paper, very good, looks professional!


----------



## themuddaload (Jul 9, 2008)

lol, a turtle farm?


----------

